# Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??



## Carphunting Nrw (12. September 2008)

hallo leute!!

ich habe vor mir diesen Winter einige Forellen zu züchten so bis 300 stück als brutrinne werde ich eine regenrinnen nehmen in der ich siebe befestige das müsste zunächst schonm,al alles klappen zumal ich die forellen abstreifen werde und so weiter meine frage muss in der rinne wasser stehen oder alles direkt durchlasufen also so dass die eier gut bedeckt sind??

übrigens die siebe sind auch sehr feinmaschig





jetzt meine idee ich habe vor in meinen gartenteich im winter ein sauerstoffpumpe zu installieren  der teich ist 3m*2m   und 5o cm tief so dass dass teichwasser suerstoffreich ist und das teichwasser möchte ich als schlupfwasser nehmen also ein pumpe in den teich  die das wasser zur schlupfrinne führt dann das wasser das die schlupfrinne verlässt soll wieder in den teich 


was meint ihr funktioniert das ich hätte 50m von mri entfernt noch einen bach cam 30cm tief ich würde ja das wasser am liebsten daraus beziehen aber dann müsst ich ja nen schlauch dort hinlegen der würd ja dann im winter bei frost zufrieren und ich hab eig nicht vor 2monate bis die forellen geschlüpft sind immer den  wasserhahn zu nehmen also brunnenwasser



zumal das ja nur als hobby sein soll wenn ich bei meinen forelle  angel anlage beim angeln rogner und milcher überhaupt bekommen sonst muss ich bei der richtigen zeit halt welche so per kilopreis kaufen


ich wäre für eure hilfe dankbar!!!!!


----------



## Zölfisch (12. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

Hi Carphunting#h
Dein Vorhaben wird gelingen.

Das Abstreifen der Fische dürfte kein Problem sein.
Die Brutrinne ( wähle sie nicht zu groß) mit Wasser gaaaanz langsam durchlaufen lassen, es darf auch Leitungswasser sein. Den Laich ab und zu vorsichtig umrühren. Dunkel gewordene Eier entfernen.
Laß die Fische in der Brutrinne schlüpfen und setze sie erst dann in die Schlupfrinne in deinen Teich. Da die Schlupfrinne sicherlich nicht alzu tief sein wird, achte darauf das sie nicht zufriert.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Zölfisch#6


----------



## Gardenfly (12. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

Meinst du das im Ernst ?

Selbst viele Zuchtanlagen kaufen lieber Brut zu,als selber zu Vermehren.
Zuviel Risiken und Aufwand !!!!


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Meinst du das im Ernst ?
> 
> Selbst viele Zuchtanlagen kaufen lieber Brut zu,als selber zu Vermehren.
> Zuviel Risiken und Aufwand !!!!



er wills ja auch nur als hobby machen. Ich denke, wenn´s net klappt, wird des auch kein weltuntergang für ihn sein ;-)


----------



## Carphunting Nrw (13. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

das hört sich ja gut an hab eben mal gemssen der teich ist 18grad warm und hat einen ph wert von 7 dann noch eine frage muss in der brutrinne wasser stehen  so dass die eier bedeckt sind??

übrigens die forellen sollen dann nicht in den teich die kommen in nen anderen grösseren


----------



## Forellenzemmel (13. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

Hallo,

ich denk mit Leitungswasser wird das sicherlich nichts...
Aber probiers einfach aus - bei null finnziellem Einsatz dürfte auch ein Mißerfolg tragbar sein.
Anderseits, Setzlinge in kleinsten Größen kosten auch kaum was - und die kommen durch!

Stefan


----------



## Zölfisch (13. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

Hallo#h
Die Werte deines Teichwassers sind OK.
Zu dem Thema Leitungswasser:

Mein Angelkollege hat den Fischlaich bis zum Schlüpfen der Forellenbrut in einem Magarinebecher mit Leitungswasser (ganz langsam,fast nur tropfenweise, umspült.

Es hat geklappt.#6
Ach so die Eier müßen ständig mit Wasser bedeckt sein.

Das mit dem Vereisen der Brutrinne habe ich nur erwähnt, weil meinem Kollegen nach dem Umsetzen der Brut die Forellen im flachen Teichwasser eingefroren sind und sein Vorhaben daran gescheitert ist.

Nur Mut und Geduld sagt Zölfisch:m


----------



## Carphunting Nrw (13. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

ich muss dann halt nur den richtigen zeitpunkt finden wenn ich zb 10forellen fangen sollte und diese abstreife und einfach nichts rauskommt also das das nicht der zeit punkt ist könnte ich die ja beim ausnehmen wenn ich die eier nehme müsste das doch auch gehen oder??

oder sind die eier dann nicht reif

 bin echt mal gespannt ob das klappt und ob ich nen milchner bekomme


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

Du kannst doch auch in der zeit in ne forellenzucht gehen und eier zum erbrüten kaufen


----------



## Zölfisch (14. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

Etwa ab Oktober sind die Forellen laichreif.
Habe in dieser Zeit Forellen gefangen, die nach dem landen Laich bzw. Milch verloren haben.

Mein Kollege hat den Laich und die Milch von Forellen entnommen, die schon seit einiger Zeit abgeschlagen waren.#6

Ps. Schonzeit (Laichzeit) ist in unserem Angelverein von Oktober bis März.

mfg. Zölfisch:m


----------



## forellenfischer1 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

Kann man auch eigentlich forellen setzlinge im 600l becken mit grundwasser durchlauf aufziehen???Habe nähmlich ein 600l becken wo ich manchmal forellen ca 1 woche hälter und mit einer pumpe grundwasser durchlaufen lasse, der ablauf fließt in einen sicker schacht???


----------



## Carphunting Nrw (15. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

ich will mal hoffen das ich nene milchner bekomme denn mein forellen park bekommt die ja aus ner zucht aus holland und in den meisten zuchanstalten verkaufen die nur  rogner aber mal sehen

der Rest müsste ja dann eigentlich klappen wenn allels gut läuft


----------



## tim-der-angler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

hi,
wo kann man solche setzlinge erwerben???

bitte antworten per PN

danke im voraus


----------



## Zander-Stefan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

@Tim-der-Angler

Hallo,

wieviel Setzlinge benötigst Du denn?

Welche Forellen sollen es sein?  Regenbogen- Bachforellen, oder Saiblineg ?

Und in welchen Größen?

Schick mir doch mal ne PN.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## forellenfischer1 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenzucht mit Teichwasser??*

@ zander stefan

hab dir ne pn geschickt


----------

